# Problema con Smartv TV Noblex



## Adrian994 (Jul 4, 2019)

Buenas, tengo en el taller un Smartv Noblex Modelo EA50X6100  con chasis  RSAG7.820.6983 que se congela por momentos. Al iniciar la mayoria de las veces queda tildado en el logo ( a veces aparece solo la primera letra del logo, otras el logo completo, y a veces termina de realizar la animación completa del logo de inicio) , o directamente queda la pantalla en negro. De las pocas veces que termina de iniciar correctamente permite operarlo correctamente (subir/bajar volumen y canales y demás funciones) pero a breves minutos se congela nuevamente la imagen y la única forma de apagarlo es desenchufarlo de la red eléctrica.
Agradezco cualquier tipo de orientación.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 4, 2019)

Me parece que esa tarjeta es de Hisense.
Podrías revisar los voltajes de las sub fuentes, capacitores en mal estado, falsos contactos, etc.
Si lo anterior está bien, entonces convendría actualizar el firmware.
Si con eso sigue sin funcionar, reballing al procesador o cambio de tarjeta.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 6, 2019)

Antes que nada , disculpa la demora en responder. Te comento las medidas que tomé. Medí y tengo todos los voltajes cuando enciende, tantos en Stby y luego de la orden de PW__ON ( pero queda con la falla; a veces se tilda en el logo, otras funciona un breve tiempo). Lo que me llama la atención es que a veces  cuando le doy la orden de encendido el led de Stby cambia de color ( al color que pasa cuando arranca la tv) pero en la fuente sólo tengo voltaje de Stby. Es decir, el led de Stby me dice que la TV está encendida, pero la fuente queda en Stby . y muy raras veces se nota en la pantalla que se tilda en el logo pero sin blackligth.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 6, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si con eso sigue sin funcionar, reballing al procesador o cambio de tarjeta.



Me tiro a esta opcion, y si funciona, un disipador mas grande o ventilador, quizas


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 6, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me tiro a esta opcion, y si funciona, un disipador mas grande o ventilador, quizas


Sí,  podría ser, siempre y cuando la temperatura sea excesiva, pero muchas veces el defecto viene por un mal proceso de soldadura desde fábrica.
Después de hacer un reballing siempre mido la temperatura por 15 minutos, esperando que no pase de 85 °C
Y de hecho nunca ha sobrepasado, por lo cual no he tenido necesidad de poner un disipador más grande.

Se podría decir que el disipador, si es que el procesador lo llegase a tener, está supuestamente bien calculado para trabajo continuo.
Muchas veces el sobrecalentamiento se debe a que algunas soldaduras ya no están haciendo buen contacto y eso genera calor por resistividad.
Por eso es que después del reballing ya no hay calentamiento excesivo, y en el mejor de los casos el equipo vuelve a funcionar correctamente.

Para verificar si es necesario un reballing siempre hago un reflow, si hay mejoras entonces se procede al reballing.


Adrian994 dijo:


> Te comento las medidas que tomé.
> Medí y tengo todos los voltajes cuando enciende, tantos en Stby y luego de la orden de PW__ON ( pero queda con la falla; a veces se tilda en el logo, otras funciona un breve tiempo).
> Lo que me llama la atención es que a veces cuando le doy la orden de encendido el led de Stby cambia de color (al color que pasa cuando arranca la TV) pero en la fuente sólo tengo voltaje de Stby.
> Es decir, el led de Stby me dice que la TV está encendida, pero la fuente queda en Stby, y muy raras veces se nota en la pantalla que se tilda en el logo pero sin blackligth.


Con esos detalles, no dudaría en proceder al reballing.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tengo una duda al respecto, porque siendo sincero me considero novato aún , si bien reparo televisores frecuentemente , es la primera vez que me encuentro con la falla de tener todos los voltajes en la subfuentes y que la TV no termine de arrancar (al menos en los LED)  ,  por ello quiero saber:
Como puedo saber que no es la memoria  EEPROM  o la memoria NAND Flash , y que no seria sólo necesario instalar un firmware nuevo desde un pendrive, aunque ésto último no lo creo prudente ya que en muy pocas ocasiones la TV logra terminar de arrancar. 
Disculpen si son preguntas básicas pero se me quemaron los libros con ésta TV  jaja. Y lo de Reballing no lo podría levar a cabo ya que no tengo los medios necesarios.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2019)

Adrian994 dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedo saber que no es la memoria EEPROM o la memoria NAND Flash, y que no sería sólo necesario instalar un firmware nuevo desde un pendrive?
> Aunque ésto último no lo creo prudente, ya que en muy pocas ocasiones la TV logra terminar de arrancar.


Por eso precisamente se recomienda hacer un Reflow, y si el TV logra funcionar correctamente, se procede al Reballing.
No conviene hacer nada más el Reflow porque no suele durar mucho tiempo.
Tal vez en una semana o a lo mucho dos meses, tendrás de regreso el televisor con la misma falla.

Si tienes bien las tensiones de fuente y sub fuentes, es seguro que el daño se encuentre en el procesador gráfico.
Un Reflow bien hecho y controlado en temperatura sirve para determinar si el procesador es la causa del problema.
Por lo regular el TV vuelve a funcionar correctamente, aunque sea por un tiempo.
Caso contrario, de todos modos se procede al Reballing porque algo pudo no salir bien con el Reflow.
Pero si después del Reballing el TV sigue con la falla, se procede a cambiar el procesador si es que está disponible.
Y si no, por eso mencioné que se tendrá que cambiar la tarjeta.

Ahora, me estoy yendo por el lado extremo pero el más fácil, ya que también pueden existir otros componentes que provoquen esa falla.
Por ejemplo: capacitores con fuga que atenúen cierta comunicación entre los dispositivos, resistencias devaluadas que afecten algún voltaje, etc.
Y podría seguir citando posibles causas, pero eso ya sería muy extenso.

Por eso ya casi no hay técnicos, sino cambia tarjetas.


----------



## Paton.90 (Oct 22, 2022)

Tengo un smartv Noblex y le pasa algo muy raro. Al encenderlo, aparece el logo sin ningun problema, a los pocos segundos la luz led de encendido azul se pone roja (como si se hubiese apagado solo), y la pantalla queda haciendo destellos de luces y una linea horizontal, en intervalos de 1 o 2 segundos sin parar. Lo hace aun estando apagado en teoría (ya que el led rojo indica que se apagó). Una vez que pasa esto el botón de encendido no responde, por lo que la única forma de que deje de hacerlo es desenchufando el televisor. Alguien tiene idea de que tipo de falla puede ser? Software? Fuente? Si a alguien le pasó algo similar me sería de gran ayuda.

Saludos !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2022)

Paton.90 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene idea de qué tipo de falla puede ser, software, fuente?


Probablemente capacitores secos.
Revisar principalmente los del secundario y de las sub fuentes.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 22, 2022)

Paton.90 dijo:


> Tengo un smartv noblex y le pasa algo muy raro. Al encenderlo, aparece el logo sin ningun problema, a los pocos segundos la luz led de encendido azul se pone roja (como si se hubiese apagado solo), y la pantalla queda haciendo destellos de luces y una linea horizontal, en intervalos de 1 o 2 segundos sin parar. Lo hace aun estando apagado en teoría (ya que el led rojo indica que se apago). Una vez que pasa esto el botón de encendido no responde, por lo que la unica forma de que deje de hacerlo es desenchufando el televisor. Alguien tiene idea de que tipo de falla puede ser? software? fuente? si a alguien le paso algo similar me sería de gran ayuda.
> 
> Saludos!


No es raro, es bastante comun la falla. Hace décadas que los TV, al detectar un problema , se protegen yendo al MODO "espera", no importa el origen del motivo. Si es muy grave se apagan.


----------



## Paton.90 (Oct 22, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No es raro, es bastante comun la falla. Hace décadas que los TV, al detectar un problema , se protegen yendo al MODO "espera", no importa el origen del motivo. Si es muy grave se apagan.


Ah ok, gracias. Entonces habr*á* entrado en modo espera, asum*í *que por la luz roja se hab*í*a apagado, y que la pantalla siguiera emitiendo destellos me llamaba la atención.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Probablemente capacitores secos.
> Revisar principalmente los del secundario y de las sub fuentes.


*¿*Deber*í*a intentar hacer una actualizaci*ó*n de firmware o reseteo de f*á*brica antes, o lo descartar*í*as?
Saludos*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2022)

Paton.90 dijo:


> *¿*Deber*í*a intentar hacer una actualizaci*ó*n de firmware o reseteo de f*á*brica antes, o lo descartar*í*as?
> Saludos*.*


Primero debes cerciorarte de que no sea problema de capacitores secos.
Si durante la actualización se llega a apagar, recuperarla va a ser más complicado.


----------



## Paton.90 (Oct 25, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Primero debes cerciorarte de que no sea problema de capacitores secos.
> Si durante la actualización se llega a apagar, recuperarla va a ser más complicado.


A simple vista los capacitores se ven bien. De todas formas aun no medi nada. Investigando bastante encontré gente con el mismo problema que aparentemente es por falla en los leds, al fallar los leds entra en protección y se soluciona cambiandolos. Yo me reusaba a pensar en los leds porque he tenido tvs con problemas de leds pero ninguno hacía esto de apagarse y tirar destellos de luces. De todas formas voy a medir capacitores y despues voy a ver si hay algun led quemado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2022)

Los TV Sony, los TV Hisense, los TV Philips, y otros de marcas reconocidas, suelen protegerse y detener la carga del sistema ante una falla de retroiluminación.
Por experiencia te digo que, es lo primero que se debe revisar, es lo más sencillo y nos evita perder tiempo revisando otros sectores.


Paton.90 dijo:


> A simple vista los capacitores se ven bien.


A simple vista un capacitor dañado puede verse bien, así como muchos componentes más.
En el caso de los capacitores de filtraje es sencillo su diagnóstico con un osciloscopio, porque no debería verse ondulación.
En el caso de un diodo siempre hay dudas porque suelen estar en paralelo con otros componentes y su medición es confusa, pero cuando están libres no hay problema y se miden directo sin retirar, aunque algunas veces cuando no hay resistencias de por medio o son de alto valor, se puede notar la diferencia midiendo en ambos sentidos.
Sin embargo, siempre es mejor medir por fuera, aunque sea liberando una terminal, porque los diodos son muy dados a presentar fugas.
Y con los circuitos integrados... en la mayoría de los casos siempre suelen verse bien aunque no funcionen.
Aquí ya entra ver hojas de datos, porque actualmente no es fácil conseguir esquemas de TV chinos hasta después de al menos dos años, cuando a la empresa ya no le importa ese modelo de TV, es cuando lo liberan.


Paton.90 dijo:


> De todas formas voy a medir capacitores y despu*é*s voy a ver si hay alg*ú*n *LED* quemado.


Para mí es más fácil retirar un panel LCD que ponerme a retirar capacitores.
Pero te daré un tip muy elemental, cuando existe protección por cuestión de retroiluminación, siempre hay una terminal de error en BL. (Backlight)
Este nivel de tensión de error se envía al procesador y es cuando se activa la protección.
Así que solo basta con ver su estado, el cual debe mantenerse sin cambios notables después del encendido del televisor.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 26, 2022)

Yo tengo un HISENSE  "mimoso" que se "delira"  cada tanto, aleatoriamente.
Es variado el fallo, no se proteje, pero segun su antojo, se le va el *video* y queda el *audio solo* ( no hace lo opuesto) , ó---> no se va nada, pero entra en rebeldía y deja de atender el control remoto sin avisar, por ejemplo, cuando uno lo quiere apagar no se apaga, causa gracia eso si.
Tambien pasa que se va el video y tampoco atiende el control... suena a jungla colgada.
Uno lo desenchufa y lo mas probable que en el resto del dia  no repita ninguna falla.    
A esta altura, ya le digo KUKA cariñosamente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Yo tengo un HISENSE  "mimoso" que se "delira"  cada tanto, aleatoriamente.
> Es variado el fallo, no se proteje, pero segun su antojo, se le va el *video* y queda el *audio solo* ( no hace lo opuesto) , ó---> no se va nada, pero entra en rebeldía y deja de atender el control remoto sin avisar, por ejemplo, cuando uno lo quiere apagar no se apaga, causa gracia eso si.
> Tambien pasa que se va el video y tampoco atiende el control... suena a jungla colgada.
> Uno lo desenchufa y lo mas probable que en el resto del dia  no repita ninguna falla.
> A esta altura, ya le digo KUKA cariñosamente.


Tengo un oki que hace prácticamente lo mismo, pero en este caso además en la imagen siempre hay un línea roja vertical y también tiene una especie de neblina en forma de marco, es decir que toda la imagen tiene en extremos (como si  redujeras las pulgadas) una especie de velo blanquecino. 
Pienso que todo viene por problemas en la pantalla.


----------



## Paton.90 (Oct 26, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Los TV Sony, los TV Hisense, los TV Philips, y otros de marcas reconocidas, suelen protegerse y detener la carga del sistema ante una falla de retroiluminación.
> Por experiencia te digo que, es lo primero que se debe revisar, es lo más sencillo y nos evita perder tiempo revisando otros sectores.
> 
> A simple vista un capacitor dañado puede verse bien, así como muchos componentes más.
> ...


Gracias por tirarme tanta data. Mi insistencia con las mediciones es mas que nada porque estoy aprendiendo de a poco y me vendría bien practicar tratando de no hacer macana. 
Lei tambien que una forma facil de darse cuenta si es falla de los leds, es unir los retornos negativos de los leds, de esa forma el driver no tira error y el tv no se bloquea. Pero no termine de entender del todo y encontre poca información, así que ante la duda ni lo intente.


----------

